# Ralph Lauren Regent Metallics



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Did an estimate today, HO wants an accent wall with this. Any issues? I thought I remembered a thread, only found comments on suede.
TIA


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

why not use Modern Masters, they have a full line of metallics. Or some other brand of real faux products.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Customer has the paint. Never used RL, (rarely use HO supplied paint!).
I went to RL site, here is what they show for the "pros".
http://www.ralphlaurenhome.com/rlhome/products/paint/regmetallics_howto.asp?step=1


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Ralph Lauren=Berh

Modern Masters= Aura

Find a local MM dealer and get a color chart for their metallics. It better looking, better working and more and better colors.

http://www.modernmasters.com/WhereToBuy.asp

http://www.modernmasters.com/products.aspx?pl=MPC


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

RCP said:


> Customer has the paint. Never used RL, (rarely use HO supplied paint!).
> I went to RL site, here is what they show for the "pros".
> http://www.ralphlaurenhome.com/rlhome/products/paint/regmetallics_howto.asp?step=1


The "Pro's" use MM. Tell her to take it back!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

just because they have the paint doesn't mean you have to use it . . .
if they bought it and have not used it themselves, have them take it back.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats why I came here before committing to anything! Thanks, I'll check out MM. You guys rock!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You may want to send them to the MM site.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with tsun. The RL metallic is hard to get even. You have to use their carpet rollor skin. Keep your roller pattern straight and finish off ceiling to floor. No ceiling to floor, floor to ceiling If you don't you'll see your roller marks.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I agree with tsun. The RL metallic is hard to get even. You have to use their carpet rollor skin. Keep your roller pattern straight and finish off ceiling to floor. No ceiling to floor, floor to ceiling If you don't you'll see your roller marks.


 
You have to do that with the MM also. Put it on and finish in one direction. Plus tape the opposing walls, trim and ceilings, you have to roll right up to everyting to get it to look even. But is is some cool looking stuff. (the Saphire blue is unbelieveble) 
Don't buy their extender, just use a little water and floetrol. (wish I took pictures of the "Star trek" house)


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> (the Saphire blue is unbelieveble)


That sounds cool!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used RL metallic's for stripes and the full wall I did we laid it floor to ceiling with a brush. You can get it to work I have MM and they're good but they will cost you.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

She wants one accent wall 15 by 8. I did find a local MM dealer and will go by there tomorrow. 
MAK, did you use the sealer/top coat?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Watch the picture framing with kind of material.Test it on some old sheet rock and you will see brushing it looks way different than rolling it.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> She wants one accent wall 15 by 8. I did find a local MM dealer and will go by there tomorrow.
> MAK, did you use the sealer/top coat?


No I did not. It was in a formal dining room, not a lot of traffic... I did about 4 years agi and it looked fine last time I saw it.

I would agree on doing samples so you kow what its going to look like and what the client is expecting it to look like as well.

A little extender in it doesn't hurt either. I do like the colors that MM offers.

I just used MM on drop ceiling tile grid to match a fake tin ceiling tile being installed in a basement bar area.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We havent used the metallics, but we do use the mm dead flat over venetian plasters and faux stuff, and it is awesome.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with everyone thats saying to have the customer return the paint. Home Depot has a pretty lax return policy.


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

I use this material all the time and no matter what roll pattern you use you will always get roller lines! The ONLY way to eliminate that is to apply one coat and let it dry. After it dries, roll out 2x2 sections and stipple the finish with a piece of cheese cloth, or a rag balled up so that it does not leave a rag roll finish. There's no need for a sealer/top coat.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here it is.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks good. What did you wind up using?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I am curious too how was it applied?? didn't realize RL had a blue.


----------



## ejtweten (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree with Jeff, but with a question. Do they want a solid color or is a little variety/movement ok? I like to use a semi-gloss latex tinted close to the final color, then I make a glaze using MM glaze and the metallic paint mixed 4:1 brush on the glaze and stipple it out using a "neon leon brush". (Less tool marks than cheese cloth on a towel). I've done this several times and always looks great.

I also do the same steps as above but with a coupe of accent metallics for more movement.

Otherwise I roll paint or primer tinted close to the final color (metallics don't cover very well), roll metalic and than roll and stipple out. (I'd the neon leon brush weather I made a glaze or not).


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Used the RL Blue, followed the directions from RL site and here. 
http://www.ralphlaurenhome.com/rlhome/prod_pdf/regmetallics_howto.pdf
I could see roller marks so i went ahead and backrolled and it came out even.
It wasn't too bad. Did use the special microfiber roller. HO loved it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ejtweten said:


> I agree with Jeff, but with a question. Do they want a solid color or is a little variety/movement ok? I like to use a semi-gloss latex tinted close to the final color, then I make a glaze using MM glaze and the metallic paint mixed 4:1 brush on the glaze and stipple it out using a "neon leon brush". (Less tool marks than cheese cloth on a towel). I've done this several times and always looks great.
> 
> I also do the same steps as above but with a coupe of accent metallics for more movement.
> 
> Otherwise I roll paint or primer tinted close to the final color (metallics don't cover very well), roll metalic and than roll and stipple out. (I'd the neon leon brush weather I made a glaze or not).


I was impressed with the coverage seeing how thin the paint is, this is my first time with this type of material. HO knew and was willing to experiment.
This winter I may spend some time with some scrap drywall!


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

ejtweten said:


> I agree with Jeff, but with a question. Do they want a solid color or is a little variety/movement ok? I like to use a semi-gloss latex tinted close to the final color, then I make a glaze using MM glaze and the metallic paint mixed 4:1 brush on the glaze and stipple it out using a "neon leon brush". (Less tool marks than cheese cloth on a towel). I've done this several times and always looks great.
> 
> I also do the same steps as above but with a coupe of accent metallics for more movement.
> 
> Otherwise I roll paint or primer tinted close to the final color (metallics don't cover very well), roll metalic and than roll and stipple out. (I'd the neon leon brush weather I made a glaze or not).


Another perfect technique for this!


----------

